# Sunday morning on the Rio Grande hunt



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

upper Rio Grande in San Luis valley, Southern Colorado









my crew









double down. I love hevishot when I can afford it.









a herd of 8-10 elk crossed the river just downstream from us. 
Not the first time I've had that happen. 
Last time they went right through my decoys.









my boy









I'm beginning to prefer hunting the Rio Grande over the Arkansas river. The scenery is nice here.

This is the only photo not from the morning. This shot is from the exact same spot on the Rio 2 weeks ago. Too good not to include.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice Pics, thanks for sharing em


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, cool owl picture!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice stuff!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet pics!

Thanks!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good stuff right there!!


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice hunt!

Looks like an old fashioned hunting dog. Is it a mixed breed?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics. Those Texas Heelers are versatile.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet pics and thats a very cool owl pic


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice Pics Alamosa!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Been there......Done that.


----------

